# ASRock IES



## Belty (26. Oktober 2010)

Schönen guten Abend zusammen,

habe mir vor kurzem die IES Software von ASRock installiert und trotz versuchter Recherche über google und diverse Foren gibt es da immer noch ein paar offene Fragen.
Im Prinzip sind es nur vier grundlegende Fragen:

1. Spart diese Software tatsächlich Strom?
2. Wieviel KJ ist ein Watt?
3. Wie darf ich dieses Phasing verstehen?
4. Ist diese Software für die CPU schädlich?


Zu Frage 1. findet man etliche Berichte und Tests, die man teilweise mit nicht fortgeschrittenen Wissen über das allgemeine Thema Strom, versteht.
Zudem enden etliche solche Tests in Diskussionen über das Thema Strom, Spannungsaufnahme von den Netzteilen usw., leider driften diese Diskussionen zu sehr vom eigentlichen Thema ab, aber anscheinend scheint man mit dieser Software doch tatsächlich Strom sparen zu können, nur einen relativen Prozentwert oder ähnliches vermisse ich. Z.B. man kann eine Einsparung des Verbrauches von rund 30 % (fiktive Angabe) erwarten.

Zu Frage 2. findet man ebenso einiges, die Einheit komt wohl von Joule und es sind gerechnet genau 1000 Joule pro KJ. Anscheinend lässt es sich schwer umrechnen, da ein Joule kein direkter Wert ist den man wohl dem Wert Watt gegenstellen kann.
Aber es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein in Erfahrung zu bringen wieviel Watt 1 KJ ist und/oder wieviel KJ sind 1 Watt.

Zu Frage 3., dieses Phasing wird im Software Interface angezeigt, allerdings habe ich bisher nichts verständliches dazu gefunden, ich vermute einfach mal Phasing 1 bedeutet z.B. es ist nur ein Kern der CPU aktiv und Phasing 2 bis 4, bedeutet dann z.B. falls Phasing 4 angezeigt wird das in dem Moment alle 4 Kerne aktiv sind (vorausgesetzt es ist ein Quad Core verbaut)?!

Zu Frage 4., im Bezug auf Frage 3. sollte es korrekt sein das es mit den aktiven Kernen zu tun hat, ist solch eine Software die wie auch immer auf die CPU zugreift und diese regelt nicht in irgendeiner Art und Weiße schädlich für die CPU. Ok es ist ja kein "materieller Hebel o.ä." vorhanden der verschleißen könnte, aber selbst Software kann Schaden zufügen.


Ich poste noch einen Screenshot vom Interface dieser Applikation damit ihr noch ein Bild vorhanden habt und da stellt sich mir persönlich z.B. noch eine Frage.
Wie kann es sein das meine CPU zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich den Screenshot erstellt habe gerade einmal nur einen Verbrauch von anscheinenden 8,9 Watt hat, obwohl mehrere Programme offen und/oder ausgeführt werden z.B. Musikausgabe, Iphone Synch, Downloads, Virenprogramm mit Echtzeitanalyse etc..
Zudem läuft die CPU wohl den Anschein nach auf nur einem Kern (sollte meine Theorie zum Phasing stimmen) und taktet momentan nur mit rund 800 MHz.
Ich denke aber mal das meine Theorie zum Phasing und den aktiven Kernen nicht stimmt, ich nutze nämlich ein Gadget für die Windows Sidebar, dass mir die momentane CPU Last pro einzelnen Kern anzeigt, und eigentlich sind immer alle 4 Kerne aktiv und haben eine Auslastung, wenn auch eine sehr geringe, aber es sind alle Kerne aktiv.


Ich hoffe mal ich stelle nicht zu viele "dumme" Fragen und bekomme ein wenig Aufklärung.
Besten Dank schonmal im Voraus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.bilder-up...qMtS33rWKyw.jpg


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. Oktober 2010)

1Watt = 1 Joule pro Sekunde
W = J / s


----------



## Varitu (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Blut und Donner hat ja schon was zur Umrechnung geschrieben. Ich habe das jetzt nicht nochmal nachgesehen, gehe mal davon aus das es stimmt. Man spart übrigens nicht W sondern Wh (Wattstunde). Da spiegelt sich der Faktor Zeit wieder drin.

Ja du sparst damit Strom, da die Software erkennt wie stark die Auslastung deiner CPU ist und sie dementsprechende runtertaktet und undervoltet.
Wieviel du effektiv am ende sparst hängt natürlich von mehreren Faktoren ab, wie CPU max.Verlustleistung, Qualität des Netzteiles usw.
Es ist auch nicht schädlich. Deine CPU läuft damit kühler und sparsamer.

BTW, auch wenn du mehrere Programme gleichzeitig auf hast, die meisten halten sich doch im Hintergrund im Speicher auf und fordern erst Rechenleistung wenn du sie wieder aktiv nutzt. Daher läuft deine CPU halt langsam im IDLE und verbraucht wenig.

Gruß Varitu


----------

